# Clamping Joints Separately vs. Individually



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick question about clamping and glue up...I've got the sides of the apron glued up to the legs but I'm wondering how I should go about assembling the rest of the table. The thing that's throwing me off is the drawer at the front and how I'll be able to align the front faces perfectly.

Here's a photo of the pieces laid out:










Should I try to glue and clamp the enitre thing all at once or should I start with gluing piece F to the legs and then move to A and D followed by C and E? How do I make sure that piece B (front of the drawer) lines up with A and C?


Thanks and sorry if this is confusing!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not do the assembly the way you have it laid out. I would glue up the skirt all of the way around the table and then lay in the sides of the drawer (the cross pieces). After that has all dried and is one solid piece I would cut out the piece where the drawer will be mounted. 

Actually I would even leave at least a 1" section of the skirt over the drawer.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lining up the front pieces*

I would use an additional piece of straight material, wood, aluminum angle to line up and clamp the pieces on either side of the center. A long bar clamp from side to side and several smaller clamps for the two pieces A and C. to get the gap on either side of the drawer correct, make some 1/8" spacers and slip them on either side before applying pressure on the long clamp.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would assembly the lettered parts you have together first and then attach the ends. After you get it together I would recommend adding corner blocks where the skirts fasten to the legs. It will also give you a place to put screws into the top.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My first question... is "G" and "H" already glued in place?
.

























.


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Based on the responses, my life would have beenade WAY easier if I had waited and cut the drawer after assembling the skirt. Would there be any benefit to gluing these pieces back together.... That way I'll have a solid structure to work from?

Sigh.

Learning through mistakes is the best way to learn but man it's frustrating!


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey cabinet man ! Yeah they've been glued.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rdeadly said:


> Hey cabinet man ! Yeah they've been glued.


Are all the other connecting pieces the same height, and referenced on the legs the same distance from the top?








 







.


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah, there's an inch from the top of the skirt to the top of the leg. Something similar to this pic:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Assuming that "G" and "H" are the only stretchers that are glued to the legs, I would start with placing a 1" thick spacer under all the cross pieces and not the legs. IOW, have all the parts level.

Have a good framing square and a tape measure handy. Make sure "D" and "E" are the exact length, as well as "A" and "C". Figure the length of the distance for "F", and see if the combination of "A" "B" and "C", including the side gaps for "B", equal "F".

If you haven't done it yet, test fit all the parts and make sure all the dowels have a slip fit, and there aren't any hangups due to a long dowel, or a crocked one. Dowels and holes should be well aligned and parallel. 

I would first glue "D" and "E" to "F". Then glue "F" to the legs. You will have to do a bit of squirming and some slight gentle twisting to get the other sections to seat. Glue "A"to "D", and "C" to "F". Then gently open the frame just enough to get "A" and "C" into the legs. I would use a bar clamp to press the parts together. 

Use the framing square to check all the corners for square. Use the tape measure to check corner to corner equality in length measures. When done, install corner braces like below picture that you would have already made up and have them ready for installation.
.

























.


----------



## rdeadly (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough response. I'm assuming that based on your response I should be okay! Checked all my measurements based on your email and they're all correct. Do you think that it would be worth glueing the edges of the three front faces (A,B,C) together and using that build a standard apron (without the cross pieces (D,E)? Then place the cross pieces in next?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rdeadly said:


> Thanks for the thorough response. I'm assuming that based on your response I should be okay! Checked all my measurements based on your email and they're all correct. Do you think that it would be worth glueing the edges of the three front faces (A,B,C) together and using that build a standard apron (without the cross pieces (D,E)? Then place the cross pieces in next?


My thoughts are that if the distance the leg assemblies that place where "A" and "C" are, when all glued together, "A", and "C" will (or should be) in a straight line, and "D" and "E" will be parallel. "B", being a drawer front can be shimmed to get the side gaps equal once the top is installed.


















.


----------

